# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Candy] CANDY-Διακοπη προγραμματος-Σφαλμα Ε03

## candy_washer93

Εχω ενα 8κιλο πλυντηριο Candy,μοντελο EVO 1082 D, το οποιο αγοραστηκε τον Δεκεμβριο του 2013.Ομως επανω στον χρονο αρχισε να εμφανιζει το εξεις προβλημα: Η πλυση σταματαει στην μεση,εκει που ειναι να αδειασει τα νερα της πλυσης για να περασει στο ξεπλυμα εμφανιζοντας στην οθονη τον κωδικο σφαλματος Ε 03.Ο κωδικος αυτος συμφωνα με το manual υποδεικνιει προβλημα/εμποδιο στην αντλια εξαγωγης νερων.Την πρωτη φορα που παρουσιασε το προβλημα λοιπον, εβγαλα να τσεκαρω το φιλτρο της αντλιας και βρηκα μεσα ενα κερμα.Το αφαιρεσα και το προβλημα φανηκε αρχικα να λυθηκε.Για καμποσες πλυσεις ηταν ολα OK.Μετα ομως το προβλημα επανεμφανιστηκε χωρις ν υπαρχει καποιο εμφανες εμποδιο στην αντλια.Νομιζα πως εφταιγε ο σωληνας εξαγωγης νερων.Τον εβγαλα απο την αποχετευση του τοιχου και τον εβαλα σε εναν κουβα.Το προγραμματισα χειροκινητα στην αντληση και η φανηκε να βγαζει νερα κανονικα.Μετα ξαναεβαλα τον σωληνα στην θεση του,το εβαλα στο "ξεπλυμα" αφου τα ρουχα δεν ειχαν ξεπλυθει,και δουλεψε κανονικα,δεν φανηκε να υπαρχει προβλημα.Ελα ομως που μετα απο 4-5 πλυσεις  εκανε παλι το ιδιο.Το αντιμετωπισα με τον ιδιο τροπο.Μετα μετακομισα, και στο καινουριο σπιτι ενω τον πρωτο καιρο λειτουργουσε κανονικα, μετα απο κανενα μηνα παλι τα ιδια.Πλεον εχει φτασει να το κανει σε καθε πλυση.Δηλαδι καθε φορα που θα βαλω κανονικη πλυση εκει που φτανει στο σημειο να αδειασει τα νερα μετα απο λιγο πεταει Ε03 και σταματαει.Πρεπει να βαλω χειροκινητα το προγραμμα στην αντληση ή στο στυψιμο και στην συνεχεια στο ξεπλυμα για να ξεπλυθουν και να στιφτουν τα ρουχα.Ομως και παλι αν το βαλω στην αντληση αμεσως μετα απο τοτε που εχει εμφανισει το Ε03,εμφανιζει Ε16 και δεν ξεκιναει.Πρεπει να περιμενω 5 λεπτα και μετα να το βαλω για να παρει μπροστα.Μετα οταν το βαλω στο ξεπλυμα δεν κολλαει το προγραμμα,ξεπλενει αδειαζει νερα και στυβει κανονικα.Τα εχω τσεκαρει ολα.Η φτερωτη της αντλιας φαινεται να γυρναει ελευθερα.Στο φιλτρο δεν υπαρχει κατι.Επισεις εχω αποκλισει την πιθανοτητα να φταιει η αποχετευση του τοιχου αφου το ιδιο προβλημα εχει εμφανιστει σε 2 διαφορετικες εγκαταστασεις.Στον σωληνα εξαγωγης νερων δεν φαινεται να υπαρχει τσακιση ή καποιο αλλο εμποδιο.
Τελευταια εχω παρακουλουθησει και το σημειο που κολλαει το προγραμμα μπας και βγαλω ακρη και το περιεργο ειναι οτι τα νερα φαινεται να βγαινουν κανονικα.Δηλαδι μολις τελειωσει η κυρια πλυση ο καδος σταματαει,παιρνει μπροστα η αντλια,βγαινει αρκετη ποσοτητα νερου,ομως αντι να προχωρησει στο στυψιμο οπως θα επρεπε κανονικα,η αντλια συνεχιζει να δουλευει χωρις να βγαινουν νερα και κανει εναν περιεργο θορυβο σαν τρακτερ.Και ο καδος αντι να ξεκινησει να παιρνει στροφες στυψιματος ως συνηθως,γυρναει αργα,μια δεξιοστροφα μια αριστεροστροφα.Συνεχιζει να δουλευει ετσι για 3-4 λεπτα και μετα σταματαει εμφανιζοντας Ε03.Μετα απο 5 λεπτα αν το βαλω χειροκινητα στο στυψιμο,χωρις να πειραξω την αντλια ή τον σωληνα εξαγωγης,ξεκιναει και παλι η αντλια,βγαινουν λιγα νερα και μετα παιρνει στροφες κανονικα.Μετα που θα το βαλω στο ξεπλυμα τοσο η αντληση οσο και το στυψιμο δουλευουν ρολοϊ.Μολις ξαναβαλω κανονικη πλυση παλι το ιδιο βιολι.Μουλαρωνει και αν δεν το βαλω χειροκινητα να στυψει και να ξεπλυνει, τα ρουχα θα μεινουν με τις σαπουναδες.Το προγραμμα πλυσης δεν ολοκληρωνεται ποτε χωρις την δικη μου παρεμβαση.Εφοσον τα νερα φαινεται να βγαινουν κανονικα,που μπορει να οφειλεται το προβλημα?Και γιατι μονο στο προγραμμα πλυσης κολλαει ,ενω στο προγραμμα ξεπλυματος δεν κολλαει?Υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει παθει μονιμη βλαβη η αντλια λογο του κερματος?Ή μηπως εχει καποια βλαβη η πλακετα που ελενχει την αντλια?Ανυσηχω μηπως το προβλημα δεν ειναι μηχανικο αλλα ηλεκτρονικο,μιας και εκει τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ πιο περιπλοκα και η επισκευη θα κοστισει αρκετα περισσοτερο.

----------


## nyannaco

> αγοραστηκε τον Δεκεμβριο του 2013.


Μήπως είναι ακόμη στην εγγύηση; Κι όταν πρωτοπαρουσλίασε το πρόβλημα, που λογικά ήταν στην εγγύηση, απευθύνθηκες στο service της εταιρείας;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Μουλαρωνει και αν δεν το βαλω χειροκινητα να στυψει και να ξεπλυνει, τα ρουχα θα μεινουν με τις σαπουναδες.


Λαμβάνω υπόψη όλα τα όσα έγραψες παραπάνω αλλά το να αφήνει "σαπουνάδες " (και ενώ λες ότι η αντλία φαίνεται να βγάζει όλα τα νερά) οι σαπουνάδες είναι πρόβλημα.
Ναι μεν καθάρισες την αντλία / το κέρμα / και την έξοδο αποχέτευσης μετά την αντλία / αλλά πρέπει να δεις και το κολάρο από κάδο προς φίλτρο αντλίας αν έχει π.χ. και άλλα κέρματα που δεν κατάφεραν να φτάσουν στο φίλτρο αντλίας , ή και να έχει και άλλα σκουπίδια που εμποδίζουν να διαφεύγουν οι σαπουνάδες .

----------


## candy_washer93

> Μήπως είναι ακόμη στην εγγύηση; Κι όταν πρωτοπαρουσλίασε το πρόβλημα, που λογικά ήταν στην εγγύηση, απευθύνθηκες στο service της εταιρείας;


Οταν ειχε πρωτοπαρουσιασει το προβλημα ειχα βρει το κερμα και μετα για καποιον καιρο δουλευε μια χαρα.Μετα επανεμφανιστηκε το προβλημα χωρις εμφανη αιτια.Στο service εχω απευθυνθει και θα ερθουν μαλλον απο Δευτερα.Ναι μεν ισχυει η εγγυηση σε περιπτωση βλαβης,αλλα αν βρεθει οτι καποιο αντικειμενο(π.χ. κερμα,κουμπι,μικρο ρουχο) προκαλει το προβλημα ή διαπιστωθει οτι η δυσλειτουργεια προερχεται απο δικη μου κακη χρηση θα χρεωθω 50 € για την επισκεψη.Ομως εχω εξετασει εξωνυχιστικα τοσο την αντλια οσο και τον σωληνα εξαγωγης και δεν φαινεται καποιος φραγμος.




> Λαμβάνω υπόψη όλα τα όσα έγραψες παραπάνω αλλά το να αφήνει "σαπουνάδες " (και ενώ λες ότι η αντλία φαίνεται να βγάζει όλα τα νερά) οι σαπουνάδες είναι πρόβλημα.
> Ναι μεν καθάρισες την αντλία / το κέρμα / και την έξοδο αποχέτευσης μετά την αντλία / αλλά πρέπει να δεις και το κολάρο από κάδο προς φίλτρο αντλίας αν έχει π.χ. και άλλα κέρματα που δεν κατάφεραν να φτάσουν στο φίλτρο αντλίας , ή και να έχει και άλλα σκουπίδια που εμποδίζουν να διαφεύγουν οι σαπουνάδες .


Σαπουναδες εννοω οτι τα ρουχα μενουν με τα απορρυπαντικα,δεν ξεπλενονται, αφου αμεσως μετα την κυρια πλυση αφου δουλεψει η αντλια για μερικα λεπτα κανωντας περιεργο θορυβο ,το προγραμμα διακοπτετε ενω κανονικα θα επρεπε να στυψει,να παρει καθαρο νερο,να ξεπλυνει κ.ο.κ.Και οπως ειπα παραπανω αν αμεσως μετα το βαλω χειροκινητα στο στυψιμο ή στην αντληση δεν ξεκιναει αλλα εμφανιζει Ε16.Ξεκιναει μονο αν περιμενω 5 λεπτα και το βαλω μετα.Και οταν στην συνεχεια το βαλω στο ξεπλυμα η αντλια λειτουργει κανονικα δηλ.μολις τελειωσει ενας κυκλος ξεπλυματος αδειαζει το νερο κανονικα και στην συνεχεια στυβει και προχωραει παρακατω,δεν κολλαει πουθενα.Γι'αυτο υποψιαζομαι προβλημα με την πλακετα.Που αλλου να τσεκαρω αν υπαρχουν κι αλλα σκουπιδια?Να κοιταξω και στο κενο μεταξυ καδου και πορτας?Υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει σφηνωσει κατι σε μη εμφανες σημειο?Ναι μεν εχω παρει το service ,αλλα θελω να σιγουρευτω απο πριν οτι δεν θα βρουν καποιο αντικειμενο για να με χρεωσουν.

----------


## diony

αν υποθέσουμε πως το λάστιχο κάδο - φίλτρο που αναφέρει ο Πέτρος είναι καθαρό από κέρματα , κάλτσες κ.λ.π. , υπάρχει και η περίπτωση λόγω βουλωμένης σωλήνας κάδου -  πρεσσοστάτη από πουρί (αν και νέο πλυντήριο) και να μην κάνει επαναφορά ο πρεσσοστάτης
το πουρί μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί και από σαπούνι που δε λειώνει σωστά

----------


## diony

για να το δοκιμάσεις μπορείς να το σταματήσεις εδώ από το pause για 5 λεπτά στο σημείο που έχουν φύγει τα νερά 





> Σαπουναδες εννοω οτι τα ρουχα μενουν με τα απορρυπαντικα,δεν ξεπλενονται, αφου αμεσως μετα την κυρια πλυση αφου δουλεψει η αντλια για μερικα λεπτα κανωντας περιεργο θορυβο


και αφού περάσει ο χρόνος ξαναπάτα το start

----------


## candy_washer93

To τσεκαρα παντου,δεν βρηκα καποιο αντικειμενο.Εκτος εαν εχει σφηνωθει κατι σε σημειο μη προσβασιμο.Εν το μεταξυ παρατηρησα και κατι αλλο περιεργο.Σημερα που εβαλα μια πλυση 50° με εσωρουχα ολοκληρωθηκε κανονικα το προγραμμα,δεν κολλησε.Εχω παρατηρησει οτιη πλυση διακοπτεται παντα στο προγραμμα των βαμβακερων στους 30°.Στα προγραμματα για αναμεικτα(40 ή 50°)καποιες φορες σταματαει αλλα οχι παντα.Γι αυτο υποψιαζομαι μηπως υπαρχει προβλημα με τον εγκεφαλο ή με καποια πλακετα.Υπαρχει βεβαια περιπτωση να υπαρχει και θεμα με τον πρεσσοστατη,αφου αδιαζει τα νερα και αντι να προχωρησει στο στυψιμο η αντλια συνεχιζει να δουλευει χωρις να βγαζει αλλα νερα και στην συνεχεια το προγραμμα ματαιωνεται.

----------


## candy_washer93

Τελικα ηρθαν σημερα τεχνικοι της εταιρειας στο σπιτι να το κοιταξουν.Βρηκαν οτι υπαρχει διαρροη ρευματος απο την αντισταση θερμανσης προς την γειωση και αυτο ειναι που προκαλει τα σφαλματα Ε03 και Ε16.Γι αυτο μαλλον στο ξεπλυμα δεν κολλαει το προγραμμα,αφου γινεται με κρυο νερο.Με την αντλια δεν βρηκαν κανενα θεμα.Αυριο θα αλλαξουν αντισταση θερμανσης και ελπιζω να μην εχω αλλα θεματα μετα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μάλιστα ! το είχαμε ως δεδομένο ότι οι σαπουνάδες εκτός τα παραπάνω μπορούν να δημιουργηθούν και από την μη θέρμανση νερού , και είχαμε δεδομένο ότι εσύ δεν ανέφερες για το αν ζεσταίνει το νερό. 
Θέλω να μου πεις εκτός το σφάλμα 03 που αναφέρει το manual (για εμπόδιο στην αντλία ) ... για το 016 τι λέει?

----------


## andyferraristi

Και η ερώτηση του ασχετούλη (εμένα εννοώ). Πως γίνεται να υπάρχει διαρροή, χωρίς να "πέφτει" ο ρελές ??? Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, δεν αμφισβητώ ότι γίνεται, απλά ρωτάω ...

----------


## nyannaco

Απουσία ρελέΧαλασμένο ρελέBypass στο ρελέ (ναι, υπάρχουν ηλίθιοι που το κάνουν κι αυτό)Αγείωτη συσκευήΜούφα δικαιολογία

Πιθανότερα τα 1, 5. 
Τα 1-4 μπορεί (υπό συνθήκες) να τα ελέγξει/επιβεβαιώσει ο candy_washer93. 
Για το 5, μετά τη αλλαγή θα δούμε.

----------


## candy_washer93

> Μάλιστα ! το είχαμε ως δεδομένο ότι οι σαπουνάδες εκτός τα παραπάνω μπορούν να δημιουργηθούν και από την μη θέρμανση νερού , και είχαμε δεδομένο ότι εσύ δεν ανέφερες για το αν ζεσταίνει το νερό. 
> Θέλω να μου πεις εκτός το σφάλμα 03 που αναφέρει το manual (για εμπόδιο στην αντλία ) ... για το 016 τι λέει?


Οταν το εβαλα στους 50 βαθμους ,μετα απο μια ωρα που επιασα το τζαμι της πορτας φαινοταν αρκετα ζεστο.Αρα το νερο ζεσταινεται κανονικα,απλως μαλλον υπαρχει καποια διαρροη ρευματος που μπορει να προκαλουσε σκαλωμα στην πλακετα ελενχου της αντλιας ή του πρεσοστατη.Οι σαπουναδες ισως να δημηουργουνταν και λογο του οτι χρησημοποιουσα φτηνο υγρο απορρυπαντικο μαρκας μ'εκαψες.Μερικα φτηνα απορρυπαντικα αμφιβολου ποιοτητος ειναι νοθευμενα με σαπουνι, και μπορει να αφριζουν παραπανω απ'το κανονικο ή να αφηνουν υπολειματα.Τωρα το εχω πεταξει το φτηνο υγρο και πηρα neomat.Στις θερμοκρασιες 40+ που βαζω σκονη δεν εχω παρατηρησει σαπουναδες.Για το Ε16 δεν γραφει κατι στο manual ,αλλα το γκουκλαρα και βρηκα αυτο:An E16 error code means there is a heater insulation problem which could cause the tripping of your fuse box and other random cycle errors, but it’s hard to prove without the replacement of your heater.δηλ. προβλημα με την μονωση της θερμικης αντιστασης που μπορει να προκαλεσει πτωση ασφαλειων ή διαφορα σφαλματα προγραμματων.
Ο τεχνικος ειχε συνδεσει εναν ηλεκτρονικο εγκεφαλο με κατι καλωδιακια του πλυντηριου και εμφανισε το ιστορικο ολων των σφαλματων που εχει βγαλει το πλυντηριο.Εκτος του Ε03 και του Ε16 λοιπον εμφανιστηκε και το Ε15(An E15 error code indicates that there may be an issue with the circuit board that it’s not programmed or the memory chip here has become corrupted.) 
που υποδηλωνει θεμα με την πλακετα του προγραμματιστή ή το τσιπακι της μνημης.



> Και η ερώτηση του ασχετούλη (εμένα εννοώ). Πως γίνεται να υπάρχει διαρροή, χωρίς να "πέφτει" ο ρελές ??? Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, δεν αμφισβητώ ότι γίνεται, απλά ρωτάω ...


Πριν κανενα μηνα που και που πραγματι επεφτε ο ρελες στο ακυρο,αλλα δεν ειχα φανταστει οτι μπορει να φταιει το πλυντηριο.Νομιζα οτι εφταιγαν τα ηλεκτρικα του σπιτιου μιας και ειναι αρκετα παλιο.



> Απουσία ρελέΧαλασμένο ρελέBypass στο ρελέ (ναι, υπάρχουν ηλίθιοι που το κάνουν κι αυτό)Αγείωτη συσκευήΜούφα δικαιολογία
> 
> Πιθανότερα τα 1, 5. 
> Τα 1-4 μπορεί (υπό συνθήκες) να τα ελέγξει/επιβεβαιώσει ο candy_washer93. 
> Για το 5, μετά τη αλλαγή θα δούμε.


Θα φανει αυριο το πρωι που θα αλλαξουν το heater.Ουτως η αλλιως δεν θα πληρωσω τιποτα περα απο ενα μικρο ποσο για την συμμετοχη,αφου με καλυπτει η εγγυηση.

----------


## andyferraristi

> Απουσία ρελέΧαλασμένο ρελέBypass στο ρελέ (ναι, υπάρχουν ηλίθιοι που το κάνουν κι αυτό)Αγείωτη συσκευήΜούφα δικαιολογία
> 
> Πιθανότερα τα 1, 5. 
> Τα 1-4 μπορεί (υπό συνθήκες) να τα ελέγξει/επιβεβαιώσει ο candy_washer93. 
> Για το 5, μετά τη αλλαγή θα δούμε.


Επεξηγηματικός και αναλυτικός όπως πάντα, Νίκο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ ...






> Εκτος του Ε03 και του Ε16 λοιπον εμφανιστηκε και το  Ε15(An E15  error code indicates that there may be an issue with the circuit board  that it’s not programmed or the memory chip here has become corrupted.) 
> που υποδηλωνει θεμα με την πλακετα του προγραμματιστή ή το τσιπακι της μνημης.


Λυκούργο με δεδομένο αυτό που γράφεις, μήπως πρόκειται για κάποιον ηλεκτρικό θόρυβο που ναι μεν δε ρίχνει ασφάλειες, ρελέδες, κ.τ.λ., αλλά "τρελαίνει" τη ROM (εάν διαθέτει τέτοια) του πλυντηρίου, εμφανίζοντας σφάλματα ??? Επαναλαμάνω ότι δηλώνω ΠΑΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ με το αντικείμενο ...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Οι σαπουναδες ισως να δημηουργουνταν και λογο του οτι χρησημοποιουσα φτηνο υγρο απορρυπαντικο μαρκας μ'εκαψες.Μερικα φτηνα απορρυπαντικα αμφιβολου ποιοτητος ειναι νοθευμενα με σαπουνι, και μπορει να αφριζουν παραπανω απ'το κανονικο ή να αφηνουν υπολειματα.Τωρα το εχω πεταξει το φτηνο υγρο και πηρα neomat.


Μην βασίζεσαι μόνο σε "μάρκες" απορρυπαντικού αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πως το λένε στα Αγγλικά τα (αντιαφριστικά ) ως δηλωμένα στην συσκευασία τους .




> An E16 error code means there is a heater insulation problem which could cause the tripping of your fuse box and other random cycle errors, but it’s hard to prove without the replacement of your heater.δηλ. προβλημα με την μονωση της θερμικης αντιστασης που μπορει να προκαλεσει πτωση ασφαλειων ή διαφορα σφαλματα προγραμματων.


Ευχαριστούμε για τον χρόνο σου στην ενημέρωση αυτή.




> Θα φανει αυριο το πρωι που θα αλλαξουν το heater.Ουτως η αλλιως δεν θα πληρωσω τιποτα περα απο ενα μικρο ποσο για την συμμετοχη,αφου με καλυπτει η εγγυηση.


Τους είπες ότι βρήκες κέρματα ? αν όχι καλά έκανες , και μην τους το αναφέρεις . 
Μια ιδέα βάζω ότι όλη η ιστορία ξεκίνησε από τα κέρματα που αρχικά μέσα στον κάδο να τραυμάτισαν την αντίσταση , λογικά δεν θα έπρεπε να σε καλύψουν γιαυτό . Απλά μην το αναφέρεις για τα κέρματα.

----------


## candy_washer93

> Επεξηγηματικός και αναλυτικός όπως πάντα, Νίκο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Λυκούργο με δεδομένο αυτό που γράφεις, μήπως πρόκειται για κάποιον ηλεκτρικό θόρυβο που ναι μεν δε ρίχνει ασφάλειες, ρελέδες, κ.τ.λ., αλλά "τρελαίνει" τη ROM (εάν διαθέτει τέτοια) του πλυντηρίου, εμφανίζοντας σφάλματα ??? Επαναλαμάνω ότι δηλώνω ΠΑΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ με το αντικείμενο ...


Κι εγω κατι τετοιο φανταζομαι.Τον ρελε τον εριχνε που και που πριν κανενα μηνα.Τωρα εχει καιρο να τον ριξει.



> Μην βασίζεσαι μόνο σε "μάρκες" απορρυπαντικού αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πως το λένε στα Αγγλικά τα (αντιαφριστικά ) ως δηλωμένα στην συσκευασία τους .
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστούμε για τον χρόνο σου στην ενημέρωση αυτή.
> 
> 
> Τους είπες ότι βρήκες κέρματα ? αν όχι καλά έκανες , και μην τους το αναφέρεις . 
> Μια ιδέα βάζω ότι όλη η ιστορία ξεκίνησε από τα κέρματα που αρχικά μέσα στον κάδο να τραυμάτισαν την αντίσταση , λογικά δεν θα έπρεπε να σε καλύψουν γιαυτό . Απλά μην το αναφέρεις για τα κέρματα.


Τα αντιαφριστικα ειναι γνωστα ως *anti-foaming agents*
Εννοειται οτι δεν τους ειπα κουβεντα για κερματα,αλλιως μπορει να μου το χρεωναν το εξαρτημα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Να παρακαλάς να μην βρουν και άλλο κέρμα μέσα .   :Tongue2:  Γιατί αν συμβεί αυτό , τότε θα έχεις να λες ότι "ένα κέρμα των 50 λεπτών , μου κόστισε 100 ευρώ"

----------


## candy_washer93

To αλλαξανε σημερα τελικα,ευτυχως δεν βρεθηκα αλλο κερμα :Rolleyes: .Εβαλα μια συντομη πλυση 30° και ολοκληρωθηκε κανονικα.Αργοτερα θα βαλω και μια κανονικη πλυση να δω.Ειδα οτι στην παλια αντισταση υπηρχαν καποια υπολειμματα αλατων.Θα ανεβασω και φωτογραφια.Μου εκανε εντυπωση γιατι εδω στην Αθηνα το νερο δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα σκληρο.Οπως εχω αναφερει παραπανω, το πλυντηριο το εχω περιπου 1.5 χρονο.Παιζει να κανανε ζημια τα αλατα?Μηπως πρεπει να αρχισω να βαζω καλγκον ή αυτα που λενε περι αλατων στις διαφημισεις ειναι απλως προπαγανδα των εταιριων για να κανουν πλύση εγκεφαλου στους καταναλωτες να αγοραζουν αποσκλυρηντικα?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.klearflo.com/whole-house-...uv-systems.htm
Θα δεις 3 αντιστάσεις κατά σειρά 
η 1η καλή 
η δεύτερη μέτρια 
και η 3η "σκούρα τα πράγματα " αν την είδες όπως την 3η κάτι πρέπει να κάνεις , αν την είδες όπως την 2η μην κάνεις τίποτα.

----------


## candy_washer93

Να και οι φωτογραφιες.Το εβγαλα και απο τις 2 πλευρες.Πιο πολυ με την 2η εικονα μοιαζει,αρα δεν παιζει να εχω προβλημα με τα αλατα.Τωρα μολις εβαλα μια πλυση στο προγραμμα των βαμβακερων στους 30°(το προγραμμα στο οποιο κολλουσε συνηθως).Ας ελπισουμε οτι ολα θα πανε καλα.... :Huh:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εντάξει είναι , απλά έτυχε αστοχία υλικού.

----------


## candy_washer93

Τελικα το περασε το δυσκολο σημειο(εκει που ειναι να βγαλει τα νερα της πλυσης) και εχει φτασει στο μαλακτικο,δουλευει αερα :Smile: Αρα οντως εφταιγε η θερμικη αντισταση.Τωρα οσο για τα αλατα,εχω δει οτι στα επωνυμα απορρυπαντικα περιεχουν και αποσκλυρηντικο.Αρα η επικαλυψη με αλατα πιθανον να οφειλεται και σε κακη επιλογη απορρυπαντικου.Παντως για τα αλατα και την γενικοτερο καθαρισμο του πλυντηριου απο υπολειμματα βρωμιας,απορρυπαντικων κτλ. εχω διαβασει το εξεις "γιατροσοφι":2-3 φορες το χρονο το λειτουργουμε χωρις ρουχα,απορρυπαντικο και μαλακτικο ,στην μεγιστη θερμοκρασια(90°) με σοδα ή λευκο ξυδι στην θηκη του απορρυπαντικου και καθαριζουν και ξεβουλωνουν τα παντα.Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει, αλλα το σκευτομαι να το δοκιμασω οχι βεβαια τωρα που μολις αλλαχτηκε η θερμμικη αντισταση αλλα σε μερικους μηνες.Δουλευει οντως ή προκειται για αστικο μυθο?

----------


## candy_washer93

Τελικα το περασε το δυσκολο σημειο(εκει που ειναι να βγαλει τα νερα της πλυσης) και εχει φτασει στο μαλακτικο,δουλευει αερα :Smile: Αρα οντως εφταιγε η θερμικη αντισταση.Τωρα οσο για τα αλατα,εχω δει οτι στα επωνυμα απορρυπαντικα περιεχουν και αποσκλυρηντικο.Αρα η επικαλυψη με αλατα πιθανον να οφειλεται και σε κακη επιλογη απορρυπαντικου.Παντως για τα αλατα και την γενικοτερο καθαρισμο του πλυντηριου απο υπολειμματα βρωμιας,απορρυπαντικων κτλ. εχω διαβασει το εξεις "γιατροσοφι":2-3 φορες το χρονο το λειτουργουμε χωρις ρουχα,απορρυπαντικο και μαλακτικο ,στην μεγιστη θερμοκρασια(90°) με σοδα ή λευκο ξυδι(ή ακομη και χλωρινη για τους πιο hardcore :Tongue: ) στην θηκη του απορρυπαντικου και καθαριζουν και ξεβουλωνουν τα παντα.Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει, αλλα το σκευτομαι να το δοκιμασω οχι βεβαια τωρα που μολις αλλαχτηκε η θερμμικη αντισταση αλλα σε μερικους μηνες.Δουλευει οντως ή προκειται για αστικο μυθο?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> ξυδι(ή ακομη και χλωρινη για τους πιο hardcore) στην θηκη του απορρυπαντικου και καθαριζουν και ξεβουλωνουν τα παντα.Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει, αλλα το σκευτομαι να το δοκιμασω οχι βεβαια τωρα που μολις αλλαχτηκε η θερμμικη αντισταση αλλα σε μερικους μηνες.Δουλευει οντως ή προκειται για αστικο μυθο?


Κοίτα ποιες απόψεις έχω . (ειδικός στην εξωτερική φθορά της αντίστασης από άλατα δεν είμαι ) . η 1η αντίσταση η δική σου δεν χάλασε από τα άλατα αλλά από αστοχία υλικού (δεν είναι δυνατόν σε 1,5 χρόνο μέσα) .και το χειρότερο από αστοχία κατασκευής μελέτης της συγκεκριμένης αντίστασης .

Είμαι "λάτρης " της "νορμάλ" αντίστασης δηλαδή , μου γεμίζουν στο μάτι για πιο αξιόπιστες αντιστάσεις οι μακριές και όχι οι κοντές . (κοντή είναι η δικιά σου αντίσταση ) .
Παλιά οι αντιστάσεις είχαν μεγαλύτερο μήκος από την δικιά σου (σχεδόν κατά το 1/3 περισσότερο μήκος έως και διπλάσιες ) 

Τι σημαίνει αυτό?
Η Αντίσταση η παλιά με το μεγαλύτερο μήκος (π.χ. ισχύος ας πούμε 2000W ) η ένταση με την οποία ζεσταινόταν η αντίσταση ήταν πιο "απαλή" οπότε και δεν χαλούσαν με τίποτα , έβλεπες τέτοιες αντιστάσεις φουλ στα άλατα από τα χρόνια και φουσκωμένες σαν πεπόνια και αυτές δουλεύανε μέχρι δευτέρας παρουσίας . 

Οι νέες αντιστάσεις και λόγω ανταγωνισμού εταιριών , προσπαθούν να την κάνουν σε 3 δευτερόλεπτα να ζεσταίνει ένα δεξαμενόπλοιο νερό .
Δηλαδή ανεβάζουν την ισχύ από τα 2000W (που ήταν το "φρόνιμο" ) σε ισχυρότερη ισχύ . π.χ. 2500W / 2700W και το μήκος κιόλας κοντό . (όπως σε κάποια πλυντήρια πιάτων που παλιά έβλεπες την αντίσταση περιμετρικά του θαλάμου και τώρα τις χαντακώνουν μέσα σε μια χούφτα "σαλίγκαρο " με απίστευτη ισχύ . αυτό όμως ναι μεν ταχύτερο στην θέρμανση νερού αλλά θα κάνει και πιθανότατα ζημιά στην αντίσταση (θα στρεβλώσει το σίδερο κτλ ) ελπίζω να κατάλαβες που το πάω για την αντίσταση σου που κάηκε μέσα στον χρόνο.

Τώρα για τα άλατα (όπως παραπάνω σου εξήγησα για τις παλιές αντιστάσεις τις νορμάλ ) που δεν πάθαιναν τίποτα για χρόνια όσα άλατα και να είχαν επάνω τους , Για μένα προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω ότι τα άλατα κάνουν τέτοια άμεση φθορά (στην αντίσταση) σε διάστημα ενός χρόνου . Αλλά η μεγάλη ισχύς τους . Η "αρπα κόλλα " μελέτη του κατασκευαστή , ο ανταγωνισμός του να παρουσιάσει κάτι "γρηγορότερο " κάτι που να πιάνει τα 3" επιτάχυνση στα 100 μέτρα .

----------


## stelakis1914

Για τον καθαρισμό της αντίστασης από τα άλατα, έχετε κάποια συμβουλή; 

Αξίζει να γίνει καθαρισμός της αντίστασης ως περιοδική συντήρηση;

----------


## candy_washer93

> Κοίτα ποιες απόψεις έχω . (ειδικός στην εξωτερική φθορά της αντίστασης από άλατα δεν είμαι ) . η 1η αντίσταση η δική σου δεν χάλασε από τα άλατα αλλά από αστοχία υλικού (δεν είναι δυνατόν σε 1,5 χρόνο μέσα) .και το χειρότερο από αστοχία κατασκευής μελέτης της συγκεκριμένης αντίστασης .
> 
> Είμαι "λάτρης " της "νορμάλ" αντίστασης δηλαδή , μου γεμίζουν στο μάτι για πιο αξιόπιστες αντιστάσεις οι μακριές και όχι οι κοντές . (κοντή είναι η δικιά σου αντίσταση ) .
> Παλιά οι αντιστάσεις είχαν μεγαλύτερο μήκος από την δικιά σου (σχεδόν κατά το 1/3 περισσότερο μήκος έως και διπλάσιες ) 
> 
> Τι σημαίνει αυτό?
> Η Αντίσταση η παλιά με το μεγαλύτερο μήκος (π.χ. ισχύος ας πούμε 2000W ) η ένταση με την οποία ζεσταινόταν η αντίσταση ήταν πιο "απαλή" οπότε και δεν χαλούσαν με τίποτα , έβλεπες τέτοιες αντιστάσεις φουλ στα άλατα από τα χρόνια και φουσκωμένες σαν πεπόνια και αυτές δουλεύανε μέχρι δευτέρας παρουσίας . 
> 
> Οι νέες αντιστάσεις και λόγω ανταγωνισμού εταιριών , προσπαθούν να την κάνουν σε 3 δευτερόλεπτα να ζεσταίνει ένα δεξαμενόπλοιο νερό .
> ...


Δεν εννοω να καθαρισει μονο η αντισταση απο τα αλατα αλλα ολα τα μερη του πλυντηριου απ'οπου περναει νερο ακομη και τα μη εμφανη(εσωτερικες σωληνωσεις,αντλια,τσιμουχες κτλ.) που εκτος απο αλατα με τον χρονο συσσωρευουν και υπολειματα απορρυπαντικου,μαλακτικου,βρωμιες απο τα ρουχα,χνουδια κτλ μειωνωντας την αποδοση των πλυσεων.Βλεπω και διαφημισεις και επηρεαζομαι(δεν εννοω την παρωδια του youtube με τον επικο διαλογο: πω πω μπ...λο εγινε εδω μεσα,πρεπει να φερω τα μπρατσακια μου-Ειναι για τον π.....-Σοβαρα-Ναι το γ..νο....,αλλα μια προσφατη διαφημιση του ιδιου προϊοντος που δειχνει εναν τεχνικο να πιεζει μια σωληνα νομιζω εσωτερικη του πλυντηριου και να βγαινει απο μεσα μια αηδιαστικη γλιτσερη λασπη.Οταν το ειδα αρχικα σιχαθηκα την ζωη μου αλλα αμεσως συνειδητοποιησε οτι οι εταιρειες το παρατραβανε αρκετα-sorry για το off-topic) Στο θεμα μας τωρα:
Γενικα εχω δει επισεις σε αρκετα site,forums,περιοδικα κτλ. οτι με τις συνεχεις πλυσεις σε χαμηλες θερμοκρασιες αναπτυσσονται διαφοροι μικροοργανισμοι με αποτελεσμα με τον χρονο το πλυντηριο να μυριζει καπως.Προς το παρων δεν εχω παρατηρησει καμια περιεργη μυρωδια,αλλα σκευτομαι να το κανω προληπτικα επειδη κιολας συνηθως πλενω σε σχετικα χαμηλες θερμοκρασιες(maximum 50 °) σκευτομαι οτι καλο ειναι να λειτουργει που και που και με καυτο νερο για να καθαριζει σε βαθος και απολυμαινεται.Τι γνωμη εχετε κι αυτο?

Υ.Γ: Με τα πολλα παρελειψα να ευχαριστησω και τα μελη "Κυριακιδης","nyanco" και "diony" για την τεχνικη υποστηριξη που μου προσφεραν καλοπροαιρετα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Δεν εννοω να καθαρισει μονο η αντισταση απο τα αλατα αλλα ολα τα μερη του πλυντηριου απ'οπου περναει νερο ακομη και τα μη εμφανη(εσωτερικες σωληνωσεις,αντλια,τσιμουχες κτλ.)


Τώρα έκανες μια σωστή τοποθέτηση (απαντώ και στο #24) και είναι όπως το έγραψες παραπάνω . Δηλαδή "γενικά" στον καθαρισμό και όχι μόνο όσο αφορά την αντίσταση . που είναι μια λογική τοποθέτηση. Και επαυξάνω στην ακρίβεια της λέξης του Στέλιου στο "περιοδική συντήρηση " (όχι τακτική δηλαδή ) και αυτό μπορούμε να το λάβουμε ως απόδειξη από το παρόν πλυντήριο που έκανε 1,5 χρόνο να μαζέψει σε βαθμό "πταίσματος" άλατα . 

Οπότε η ορολογία "περιοδική συντήρηση" είναι η καλύτερη . Δηλαδή η "τακτική συντήρηση" είναι υπερβολή με λίγα λόγια. Εκτός και είναι περιοχή με πολύ "σκληρό νερό" που εκεί μπορείς να το κάνεις λίγο πιο συχνά την περιοδική συντήρηση. Αλλά ποτέ τακτικά (εγώ πχ δεν χρησιμοποιώ ποτέ καθαριστικά αλάτων ούτε καν μαγειρική σόδα) και ποτέ δεν μυρίζει το πλυντήριο , (αφήνω την πόρτα πάντα ανοικτή στο τέλος πλύσης) και παίρνω απορρυπαντικό που έχει στην σύνθεση του και καθαριστικό για τα άλατα. Προτιμώ να αλλάξω κατευθείαν την αντίσταση ή κάποια αντλία (όταν θα παρουσιάσουν πρόβλημα) παρά να ξοδεύομαι σε βλακείες που μου την ονομάζουν "Καλγκόν" την μαγειρική σόδα .

http://www.vazoplintirio.gr/faq



> Βάλτε 150 γραμ. μαγειρική σόδα στην κυρίως πλύση, επιλέξτε ένα πρόγραμμα από 60-90ΒΊC και αφήστε το πλυντήριο να κάνει την πλύση άδειο χωρίς ρούχα. Επαναλάβετε τη διαδικασία αυτή κάθε 4 μήνες.

----------

stelakis1914 (11-03-15)

----------


## candy_washer93

Ok, θα το δοκιμασω καποια στιγμη.150 γρ. φανταζομαι ειναι οσο περιπου μια δοση σκονης,ισως και λιγο παραπανω.Καλα,το καλγκον εκτος του οτι μπορει να ειναι και απλη μαγειρικη σοδα,με τα λεφτα που θα εδινες για καλγκον για ολα αυτα τα χρονια στα οποια μπορει ενα πλυντηριο να βγει off απο αλατα, παιρνεις ανετα καινουριο πλυντηριο. Μιας και εχω στα χερια μου την χαλασμενη αντισταση του πλυντηριου,βρηκα ευκαιρια να πειραματιστω λιγο με τις μετρησεις.Το μετρησα με το πολυμετρο και μου δειχνει περιπου 450 Ω.Ειναι φυσιολογικη η τιμη?Και πως τσεκαρουμε με το πολυμετρο αν οντως υπαρχει διαρροη?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Το μετρησα με το πολυμετρο και μου δειχνει περιπου 450 Ω.Ειναι φυσιολογικη η τιμη?Και πως τσεκαρουμε με το πολυμετρο αν οντως υπαρχει διαρροη?


όχι δεν είναι φυσιολογική τιμή τα 450 Ωμ . 
και πως προκύπτει 
π.χ. όταν έχουμε μια αντίσταση με 25 Ωμ (που τόσο μετράμε τις περισσότερες ως μέσο όρο) τότε .
W = U2/R = 220V x 220V / 25 ωμ = 48400 / 25 = 1936 W (όταν έχουμε 2000W αντίσταση)

πάμε τώρα στην δική σου αντίσταση
W = U2/R = 220V x 220V / 450 ωμ = 48400 / 450 = 107 W (με 100 W νερό δεν ζεσταίνεις) και αν μπορείς να διακρίνεις σε αυτήν την αντίσταση που κάηκε πόσα watt ισχύος γράφει επάνω? θα δεις και την τεράστια διαφορά.




> Και πως τσεκαρουμε με το πολυμετρο αν οντως υπαρχει διαρροη?


Κανονικά θέλει να εξεταστεί με κάποια από τις επαφές τροφοδοσίας της αντίστασης με την γείωση της αντίστασης και θέλει ειδικό όργανο κατάλληλο και όχι πολύμετρο (εν πάση περίπτωση και το πολύμετρο θα σου δείξει το μέγεθος της διαρροής βάλε την μεγαλύτερη κλίμακα που έχεις  ) πρέπει να σου δείχνει "άπειρο" όταν είναι καλή .. αλλιώς αν μετρήσεις κάποια Ωμ έχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## candy_washer93

Τελικα 45 Ω μου εδειχνε, οχι 450.Αλλα και παλι υπαρχει απωλεια ισχυως.Στην γειωση μου εδειχνε καποια Ωμ(νομιζω περιπου 500),αρα υπηρχε οντως διαρροη.

----------


## nyannaco

> Στην γειωση μου εδειχνε καποια Ωμ(νομιζω περιπου 500),αρα υπηρχε οντως διαρροη.


Θα έπρεπε να σου ρίχνει το ρελέ! Αφού δεν το έριχνε, έλεγξε αν το ρελέ σου έχει πρόβλημα, ή το πλυντήριο είναι αγείωτο. 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, πρέπει να αποκαταστήσεις τη βλάβη άμεσα, είναι ζήτημα σφάλειας, δικής σου και της οικογένειάς σου.

----------


## candy_washer93

Τον ρελε μου τον ειχε ριξει μερικες φορες στην αρχη.Μετα δεν μου τον εριχνε,απλως προκαλουσε σκαλωμα στο πλυντηριο.Δεν ξερω τι παιζει.Τα ηλεκτρικα του σπιτιου ειναι αρκετα παλια και πιθανον να υπαρχει θεμα με την πριζα του πλυντηριου(π.χ. κακη γειωση).Ισως θελει αλλαγη η πριζα.

----------


## candy_washer93

Καλησπερα σας.Πριν λιγες ημερες ειχα ενα καινουριο μικρο-προβλημα με το πλυντηριο.Ειχα βαλει να πλυνω χρωματιστα,και μολις τελειωσε η πλυση βρηκα επανω στο λαστιχο της πορτας μια επικαλυψη λεπτης γκριζας σκονης.Δεν εμοιαζε με σκονη απορρυπαντικου,και θα ηταν κουλο να εβρισκα σκονη απορρυπαντικου αφου ειχα χρησημοποιησει υγρο.Αμεσως μετα βρηκα μια μπλουζα ξεσκισμενη με αρκετες τρυπες επανω.Οταν την εβαλα στο πλυντηριο ηταν μια χαρα,αρα σκιστηκε κατα την διαρκεια της πλυσης, και η σκονη που βρηκα πιστευω οτι προερχεται απο την μπλουζα(π.χ. μπορει να πιαστηκε απο καπου στον καδο και να τριφτηκε με τις πολλες στροφες του στυψιματος).Τα υπολοιπα ρουχα δεν φαινοταν να εχουν καποιο προβλημα.Θελω να πιστευω οτι ηταν τυχαιο γεγονος.Εχει τυχει σε κανεναν αλλον απο εσας να του σκιζει το πλυντηριο τα ρουχα?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σε προηγούμενα ποστ σου έμαθα ότι είσαι και καλλιτέχνης στις φωτογραφίες , τράβα την μπλούζα και την σκόνη να τις δούμε. Επίσης αν μπορέσεις τράβα μια φωτογραφία στο εσωτερικό της πόρτας όπου βάζεις τα ρούχα για να δούμε τι κενό / διάκενο υπάρχει μεταξύ του τυμπάνου του κάδου που περιστρέφεται με το λάστιχο της πόρτας σε εκείνο το σημείο. Ή αλλιώς πες μας προφορικά πόσο είναι περίπου αυτό το διάκενο (τυμπάνου με λάστιχο πόρτας) χιλιοστά? μισό πόντο? 1 πόντο?

----------


## diony

> Εχει τυχει σε κανεναν αλλον απο εσας να του σκιζει το πλυντηριο τα ρουχα?



ναι , πιθανό από μυτερό μεταλλικό αντικείμενο , σύρμα ,καρφί κ.λ.π. , με συνοδεία κάποιου θορύβου ξυσίματος κατά την πλύση

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ο νηματοθέτης αναφέρει ότι μόνο 1 ρούχο έχει υποστεί τέτοια ζημιά , τα άλλα όχι . οπότε αποκλείουμε την περίπτωση να ήταν καρφί κτλ? 
έχει ακουστεί επίσης ότι μερικά ρούχα είναι μάπα και καταστρέφονται έτσι κι αλλιώς . μεγαλύτερη θερμοκρασία βρασμού για κάποιο ρούχο από όσο προτείνει ο κατασκευαστής (του ρούχου)

----------


## candy_washer93

Tην μπλουζα δυστυχως την πεταξα και δεν την εχω μπροστα μου αυτη την στιγμη.Εχω τραβηξει το κενο μεταξυ καδου και πορτας.Δεν φαινεται να υπαρχει καποιο αιχμηρο αντικειμενο.Χθες που ξαναεβαλα πλυση,δεν φανηκε να καταστραφηκε κανενα ρουχο.Αν δεν εχει θεμα το πλυντηριο,πιθανολογω η μπλουζα να σκιστηκε απο καποιο φερμουαρ παντελονιου που πλυθηκε μαζι ή να ηταν μαπα το υφασμα.

----------

